# Found Some Hands For My Elgin!



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You may remember that at the end of the 'Grandfather Clock Project' I was distraught at having broken the hand on my Elgin pocket watch, while attempting to re-blue them.

After much searching, I found a size twelve set in the States and bought them...they weren't the same as the originals, but looked OK










Then, unbelievably, a couple of weeks later, a genuine NOS set of came up for auction (from the States again)and I won them...they were less than a fiver! I wish I'd known beforehand....it would have saved so much time and money trying to re-blue the old ones!

Here's the watch with it's correct hands reinstated.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Roger

I remember how much angst breaking that hand caused you at the time, congratulations on finding the new set, the watch looks good.

On a similar (Masonic) subject I was shown a Masonic Ball / Orb yesterday down at my local. What a clever piece of engineering that is.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's a lovely pocket watch :thumbsup:. Bought a Hamilton Electric Masonic dial some years ago...and finally found the correct case and hand set for it.

Interesting...not all the same symbols and those that are...are at different positions.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

'nother success then Rodger! Looks excellent with the blued hands Brother! (joking) Some Masonic pieces are very interesting apart from the Masonic connections, the symbolism alone is fascinating without understanding anything behind the symbols. :yes:

I just love the way the symbols crop up in movies and TV series, (Stargate, Star Trek et al) and conspiracy folks who can find them on almost anything from crisp (potato chips) packets to banknotes. :yes: 

So was Osiris a Mason? :notworthy:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

They look just the Rodger.

Glad you got it sorted

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

JWL940 said:


> On a similar (Masonic) subject I was shown a Masonic Ball / Orb yesterday down at my local. What a clever piece of engineering that is.


Here's mine...






























Silver Hawk said:


> That's a lovely pocket watch :thumbsup:. Bought a Hamilton Electric Masonic dial some years ago...and finally found the correct case and hand set for it.
> 
> Interesting...not all the same symbols and those that are...are at different positions.


I believe the dial on the Elgin Masonic pocket watches was their own design, and I have seen versions with the Knights Templar symbols in the centre. (There are a couple on the Bay now). The symbols don't have have any set positions, and there are so many different ones that individual manufacturers just choose a set and try to acheive a balanced look to the dial, I think, though they always seem to choose the most commonly used ones...the most obvious being the square and compasses in one form or another.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not sure if I've seen a KT one, although I do know a PipeMajor who is also a KT and has one I believe, Must ask him and try to see it next time we meet up :yes:

I think they have a different centre to them?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Most of them have gone, Mel, but this one's still there  KT 

The pic is very dark (the others were better) but you can see the the Maltese cross and in the centre is a shield bearing a crucifix/cross.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's a beautiful PW even without the Masonic/KT connections, I'd have it on looks alone without anything else coming into the equation. :yes:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I just love that masonic stuff. I've always had a fascination with the symbolism and started out in my employment as a surveyor. I used to spend hours "doodling" with compasses and such and it's amazing what you can do. My maths lessons were very boring at school but now........

Hey - ho! :notworthy:

Mike


----------

